# Hobby Stop West Raceway - New Track Opening



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Well guys/gals it's time. Oval racing starts this Saturday and On-road will be Sunday. Doors open at 10am. Bring out your stuff and check out how the new track feels. We will be tight on having all the electricity to all the pit tables but we've got lots of extension chords.

Thanks to everyone helping us with this adventure, especially *Brian and Mike Hamernik*, *Matt Heckman*, *Bobby Hancock*, *Dan Quisno*, Bill Klingbeil, *Dan McCarthy*, Eric Lewandowski, Juice, Ed Young, *Darrell Scott*, David Greer, John Worden, Mindy Fehrmann, Marvin Davis, Lon Burling Sr., Chuck Cairnes and his son, Rick Staler, Jimmy, Rich Mickle, Dave Berry, my son *Bobby* , and my wonderful wife *Kathy*! If I missed anyone, thank you all for your help. It could not have been done without all of the countless hours of effort that you've all put in. You folks are amazing!

Looking forward to seeing you at the track,

*Pat Falgout* 

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Great Eastern Shopping Center
2676 Woodville Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]

Track is located in the suburbs of Toledo Ohio just off of I-280 Exit 6 Woodville Road. 80x36 Ozite indoor carpet track with onsite full hobby store. Pit area with 75+ pits spots. Tables, chairs, electricity, unlimited parking, concessions, restrooms, MyLaps/AMBrc transponder/scoring system, game room, free Wi-fi, Cable TV, and much more. Open daily 10am to 8pm. Open practice daily. Mini-Z racing Thurday evenings. 1/18 scale racing Friday evenings. Oval racing on Saturdays. Roadcourse racing every Sunday.

We hope to see you at the track. :wave:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice. Congrats on the new spot!


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Fantastic!!!!! We'll be back over to run with ya!!!!


----------



## greenracing1 (Jan 17, 2006)

need to post on oval form to so people can that you run oval,offroad road course


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Are they running on road this Sunday? What time do the doors open? What time does racing start?


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

440onroad,

Yes we're running on-road this Sunday. Doors open @ 9am. Racing @ 11am.

Thanks,

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Great Eastern
2676 Woodville Road #3
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Pat...see you Sunday.

Dwight



rcwebs said:


> 440onroad,
> 
> Yes we're running on-road this Sunday. Doors open @ 9am. Racing @ 11am.
> 
> ...


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

*Racing*

Is there racing this Sunday?


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Gasman,

Yes we're running on-road this Sunday. Doors open @ 9am. Racing @ 11am.

Thanks,

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Great Eastern
2676 Woodville Road #3
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## ronbest123 (Nov 17, 2009)

*world gt salea*

crc world gt rolling car 
two of new prats 
wheel and body all go 250.00 
ron 586 596 8323


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

rcwebs said:


> Gasman,
> 
> Yes we're running on-road this Sunday. Doors open @ 9am. Racing @ 11am.
> 
> ...


Pat, the new place looks good, I will be down there in two weeks.


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Their new place is really nice!! Lots of pits....big track!! Great group of guys.....always have a blast when I run there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

*classes*

How is the turnout for 17.5R and VTA?


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Bigz84 said:


> How is the turnout for 17.5R and VTA?


They have a ton of VTA cars and a big following of WGT. They also have a really cool F1 class too!


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

440OnRoad said:


> They have a ton of VTA cars and a big following of WGT. They also have a really cool F1 class too!


Running 21.5 or 25.5 for vta

thanks for the info


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Bigz84 said:


> Running 21.5 or 25.5 for vta
> 
> thanks for the info


Not sure....I don't run that class. Maybe one of the VTA guys can jump in and tell ya!!


----------



## DMS (Mar 31, 2003)

Bigz84 said:


> Running 21.5 or 25.5 for vta
> 
> thanks for the info


Both...Last week I think i saw 15 or so 21.5 and 4 25.5.


----------



## KennyG (Nov 10, 2009)

Hobby Stop West Raceway has all the comforts of home! Built in hobby store, heat, self opening doors, and great people to race with on Saturday Oval and Sunday Road Course!!!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Does anyone know if the closing of the Woodville Mall will affect the racing at the outdoor track? Will they be doing electric racing on Saturdays like last year?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

DMS said:


> Both...Last week I think i saw 15 or so 21.5 and 4 25.5.


There were more than four running 25.5. Overall Lou P. and I had the third and fourth fastest runs using 25.5 turn motors in the mains.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

kevinm said:


> Does anyone know if the closing of the Woodville Mall will affect the racing at the outdoor track? Will they be doing electric racing on Saturdays like last year?


I was told the outdoor track wasn't owned by the same people as the Mall and work was already going into it for this years' season.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Pat, is the week you change the layout from the last design. I'm thinking about coming down running some VTA 25.5. Don't care if I'm running with the 21.5 guys.


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Willie,

Yes the layout will be different this week. We haven't got it set yet but it will be fun for the VTA crowd.

Pat


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Pat, do doors open @ 9 every Sunday? Im trying to put together a tentative summer schedule for myself and plan on making the drive a few times this summer.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Pat, I will be down for your next indoor race on the 7/14/2012.


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

Any pics of the track and hobby shop?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chris Furman said:


> Any pics of the track and hobby shop?


Chris, go to their face book page they have pics on there.


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

What do you guys run for TC? 17.5? 13.5? Blinky?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chris Furman said:


> What do you guys run for TC? 17.5? 13.5? Blinky?


Chris, I only run VTA when I go. If more people show up they do run 13.5 Blinky in the regular season.They don't have a 17.5 class with MSI closing they might get some guys from there to run.


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> Chris, I only run VTA when I go. If more people show up they do run 13.5 Blinky in the regular season.They don't have a 17.5 class with MSI closing they might get some guys from there to run.


Thanks Willie... 13.5 Blinky is perfect... Going to run some TCS next year and 13.5 Blinky is it.


----------

